# Tesco Clubcard/Credit Card ?



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been considering joining the mass who use the Tesco Cards for channel crossings, etc. However, I hate having to tie us to set dates when booking too far ahead, preferring to take off when I know the weather is right. At the moment I can book for a next day crossing by just going online with a credit card and the process takes minutes. Can anyone tell me the shortest time it will take using the Tesco facility as I keep reading about waiting days for this or that and then having to make phone calls, etc?

Ron


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tesco website:

• "You must book with Eurotunnel at least 14 days before you travel."

tony


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Snap!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We'd give them a go too, but last time I used Tesco it was all a bit low rent, sort of an upmarket Netto, plus there isn't one within a reasonable distance and only one selling fuel, a long way off, locally we have Asda, M&S, Morrisons, and Sainsbugs, Aldi, & Lidl plus Farm Foods and Iceland.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

ISTR reading that Tesco/Eurotunnel allow you to amend your travel dates/times once booked, subject to paying any difference in the cost of the crossings.

If that's correct (and I'm sure someone here will know), couldn't you book an approximate date and time well in advance, then once you're definite, give them a ring to change your crossing times?


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

You don't have to shop in Tesco, just get their Mastercard and use it in Morrisons, Asda, Sainsbury etc. If you are in Wales you can also use it in Aldi and Lidl (credit cards not accepted there in England I believe). We use our card for everything we can, insurances etc, just to get the points.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

gaspode said:


> ISTR reading that Tesco/Eurotunnel allow you to amend your travel dates/times once booked, subject to paying any difference in the cost of the crossings.
> 
> If that's correct (and I'm sure someone here will know), couldn't you book an approximate date and time well in advance, then once you're definite, give them a ring to change your crossing times?


....................

That's one way round it and I'll check out any penalty for doing so. Wonder why it has to be 14 days though?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gaspode,

Yes, no problem

Done it a few times.

tony


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Gaspode you are correct. We only occasionally change our outbound booking but almost always change the inbound one at just a day's notice by phone when we get near Calais.

I agree with Jarcadia, you should use the Tesco Mastercard for everything in UK - but not overseas.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I booked, my first time, return crossings with Eurotunnel last week. Outward on 27 August

I told the lady I booked with that although I had booked Sat 4 October as my return date it was likely to be earlier in the week than that and could I just turn up to return on a different day but at the same time without penalty.
She said that on the day it would probably be more expensive but ring a few days in advance for the better deal.
There was no mention of 14 days notice.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I booked, my first time, return crossings with Eurotunnel last week. Outward on 27 August


Ditto/ :lol:

Which train are you on, I'll wave. 8)


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

As mentioned by others, once you have got your Tesco vouchers (paper or online), you can use them towards a single or return crossing from Folkestone in no less than 14 days from the outward journey.

However, having made the booking it is good for up to 12 months - and you can change the reservation - outward and / or return - as many times as you like during that period without any administrative charges being made.

The only proviso is that when you revise your booking you will have to pay whatever fare is available for the new journey date and time, when you make the change (ie top up your original fare if necessary). If you manage to change to a crossing that costs less than the original booking, there is NO refund to reflect the cheaper price.

And that's it. We've always found the Eurotunnel reservations staff very helpful. We also check out the fares available online just before ringing the call centre, whether for the initial booking, or when making an amendment.

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"gaspode" wrote


> Ditto/ :lol: Which train are you on, I'll wave. 8)


Booked on the 16.20 but hope to be there about 14.30 and get an earlier train.

Booked 16.20 in case we get held up anywhere on the way down.

Maybe overnight at Cite Europe or if we are very early perhaps get down to Baie de la Somme autoroute aire to save us 50 miles on Thursday.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gillian

We're not travelling until evening, I always wait until after the rush hour on the M25 before leaving home, that way we can be in Calais within 3 hrs of leaving home if all goes smoothly.

No firm plans for where to go when we arrive, depends on the weather forecast, but we haven't been down in the Dordogne for a whils so may head that way.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

autostratus said:


> I booked, my first time, return crossings with Eurotunnel last week. Outward on 27 August
> 
> I told the lady I booked with that although I had booked Sat 4 October as my return date it was likely to be earlier in the week than that and could I just turn up to return on a different day but at the same time without penalty.
> She said that on the day it would probably be more expensive but ring a few days in advance for the better deal.
> There was no mention of 14 days notice.


We have returned home early on a couple of occaisions, once by phoning ahead and once by just turning up at check in, never any problem and never paid more than £10


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

We use Tesco and collect the points and booked last week with Eurotunnel. 

In many cases with Tesco vouchers you do not get the online price and they charge more. But with Eurotunnel it was the same cost.

In our case £170 means £55 worth of vouchers (which is £5500 worth of normal Tesco spending on goods but there are ways to speed up the collection of points such as using other Tesco services, fuel, credit card, surveys, double points vouchers, etc) and paid the £5 balance.

You cannot book online and have to call their 0844 8797088 number but I found a normal landline number for them 01303 282061.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Zozzer said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > I booked, my first time, return crossings with Eurotunnel last week. Outward on 27 August
> ...


The 14-day rule is one that appears to be set by Tesco, but presumably in conjunction with Eurotunnel. And it only relates to the minimum time from making the outward reservation to the date of the crossing. And yes, to use the Tesco points/vouchers a special phone number has to be called, in order for them to be converted to a credit towards the booking.

Once that has been done, Eurotunnel treats the reservation as any other booking, and you can call them at any time, on any of their contact numbers to make amendments.

For all I know, it might be possible to make the original booking 14 days forward, and then subsequently amend it to bring it forward (ie less than the original 14 days)? I haven't tried that, so no idea if it would work.

I've always been able to secure the fares shown on the website when calling the contact centre.

Mike


----------

